# WEDOS VPS 512MB KVM



## abyssis (Aug 15, 2013)

I pretty much copied this layout from user wlanboy I hope that's okay. I don't know much about VPS as of right now but I thought sharing some info with community might be a good idea.

*Provider*: WEDOS VPS
*Plan*: #1 (1 module) 512MB
*Price*: 6$/mo
*Location*: Hluboka nad Vltavou, Czech Republic

*More info*: unmetered, 100 Mbps

*Hardware information:*


nproc


1

cat /proc/cpuinfo


```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
cpu MHz         : 1799.999
cache size      : 4096 KB
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up unfair_spinlock pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 3599.99
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```

cat /proc/meminfo



```
MemTotal:         502456 kB
MemFree:          380228 kB
Buffers:           10352 kB
Cached:            35332 kB
SwapCached:            0 kB
Active:            23864 kB
Inactive:          33412 kB
Active(anon):      11600 kB
Inactive(anon):      136 kB
Active(file):      12264 kB
Inactive(file):    33276 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:             0 kB
SwapFree:              0 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         11608 kB
Mapped:             6708 kB
Shmem:               152 kB
Slab:              55596 kB
SReclaimable:       8724 kB
SUnreclaim:        46872 kB
```

df -h 



```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/vda2              15G  901M   13G   7% /
tmpfs                 246M     0  246M   0% /dev/shm
/dev/vda1             291M   68M  209M  25% /boot
```

dd


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 14.0318 s, 76.5 MB/s
```

wget


```
wget http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-08-16 00:20:43--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: “100mb.test.1”

100%[==========================================================>] 104,857,600 48.7M/s   in 2.1s

2013-08-16 00:20:45 (48.7 MB/s) - “100mb.test” saved [104857600/104857600]
```
*What services are running?*


*None (fresh install)*​
*Support:*

Support with WEDOS is honestly amazing. I haven't had much experience with other providers yet but WEDOS is by far the best. They offer 24/7 live chat support for literally every section they offer (VPS, HDD, webhosting, domains and so on). Three weeks back I had some serious issues loggin into my VPS and I really didn't know what to do, within couple minutes I've received an email from admin saying that something went wrong on the very same main server that my VPS was located in and that the problem has been solved. After couple hours the problem occured again and I received another email saying that the issue is related to some major hardware fuck up. I was also told that during the time I might expect another shutdown (which never really happened). Next morning I checked my email as usual and I've noticed new email from admin saying that the whole issue has been fixed and they gave me an extra month as sort of apology. I know I've already mentioned this but these guys are real good when it comes down to support. One thing I should mention which is not really related to support is that the entire site is in Czech so it might be kinda difficult for some.

*Overall experience:*

Sometimes when I try to log-in it sort of lags for a short period of time but I guess that sometimes happens. It's not a big deal though. As I said I'm not really experienced user so I can't really give you the details but so far after a month of usage I have only experienced one downtime and that was related to the hardware issue mentioned above. Good thing about WEDOS is that everything is basically theirs since they own the whole datacenter. The dd test showed that the speeds are really slow so I guess that might be a problem for someone. I should also mention that you get 10 or 20GB bonus to your VPS (WEDOS Disk). Okay even though these results might not be any good I still think it's worth sharing.

*Network:*

Looking Glass: http://datacentrum.wedos.com/looking-glass.html


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 15, 2013)

This looks like more of an ad/plug than a review. <_<

Redacted.


----------



## abyssis (Aug 15, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> This looks like more of an ad/plug than a review. <_<


No, I made a mistake by clicking the Post button and now I'm working on the rest. I'm sorry..


----------



## abyssis (Aug 15, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> This looks like more of an ad/plug than a review. <_<
> 
> Redacted.


Okay I think it's fine now. Sorry.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 15, 2013)

Aye, sorry for jumping the gun there.  Had a bit of a kneejerk reaction to a first post being an order link to a provider XD

Anyways, nice review!  Welcome to VPSB.. you should pop on over to the Introduction Thread and say hello :3


----------



## ICPH (Aug 24, 2013)

Wedos support is good, like their chat support. Had WIndows VPS there and experience is good.


----------

